# Does your sliding door leak?



## PFJ (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi all,

We have a pre-2006 Trigano Trib.

We find it very difficult to stop the rain coming in through the top of the sliding door. We have learnt that it can seem to be shut but often needs one helluva bang to completely seal it.

But even that doesnt help sometimes. has anybody experimented with silicon grease to improve the seal's watertightness? or somesort of rain diverting strip above the door, underneath the awning cover? or an extra waterproof draughtexcluder inside the door? guess you can see what we are thinking, would be good to know if its already been tried by others.

Thanks Paul


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Have a look here >water ingress< rolyk is the expert on this subject with the answer to this basic design problem.

Good luck

Pete D


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

The P section rubber seal has completely eliminated water ingress on my sliding door, without making the door any more difficult to close.

However, the door did not close as readily as on my previous Transit and with Pete's (Dipsticks) help a couple of weeks ago we adjusted the door on its top and bottom sliding brackets. We moved the door outwards at the top about 1mm and bottom 3mm and it closes a lot easier and still retains a good contact with the door seal. 

It seems that the diificulty in closing the door is caused by the compression of the main door seal and if the door is properly adjusted and not compressing the seal too much it makes it significantly easier to close. 

My wife can now close it, something that she was previously unable to do!

Roly


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

I was talking to the owner of a Peugeot Auto Sleeper Symbol at Ferry Meadows who said that he had experienced a leaking sliding door problem.
His dealer arranged for a Peugeot representative to call who said that a seal was missing.
The dealers said that they had never seen this particular seal on any of the vans coming through and arrangements were made for one to be fitted.
Is it possible that vans have been coming through from the factory like it or for some reason it has been removed during conversion?
Sorry I don't know any more details about the seal as ours is a coachbuilt van.

This chap was also waiting for his cushions to be replaced as the foam had lost its memory.


----------



## chrishorwood (Jun 22, 2011)

*trigano tribute door*

most owners will find gap in door as we did. but we had a handle fitted in the middle of the door in side so we could pull as well as slide. it fixed all the problems with the door. :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

The P42 looks good. On our van though we sorted it differently. From Magnums of Grimsby we purchased a length of tub that redirects the rain from the door and the problem was solved. Cost about £5


----------



## PFJ (Feb 16, 2007)

x2 at least

Apologies for not posting a thanks: the handle in the middle of the door sounds similar to my wife's preferred lean inwards when closing from outside.

BUT the big news is that we suddenly thought: is it always leaking from the top? We had a converter look at the sliding door window and lo and behold when this had been replaced 3 years ago by a body paint workshop they had used too narrow "padding" either side of the window frame within the door skins and consequently the seal could not cope with the excessive flexing of the two skins and it had been leaking through there.

We still have to really slam the door but aslong as it is closed we are keeping dry - Anne is in S Wales now and is snug 

Thanks for the posts

Paul


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

HI

when i had my beloved trigano i found that if the door wasnt completely shut with a bang water did run in, i solved this by fitting with no nails glue a small guttering above the door to the body work. the guttering that i used was the edging that you use when edging tiling and i just dut the edge off with the square holes in, (is this making sense) had the van for 5 years and it worked brilliant and never got rain or water in again

regards

Keith
x


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Paul,
This is a well know problem and is not unique to your model. Swift have been aware of this issue and for a long time have fitted a black edging strip that is affixed to the top of the frame to the sliding door.
The part no. for the part that Swift use is 1095074. They sent me the part, it was easy to fit and now I don't have a problem.
Perhaps your dealer can order that part for you.
Colin


----------



## PFJ (Feb 16, 2007)

*Above door drip stop*



chopper said:


> HI
> 
> when i had my beloved trigano i found that if the door wasnt completely shut with a bang water did run in, i solved this by fitting with no nails glue a small guttering above the door to the body work. the guttering that i used was the edging that you use when edging tiling and i just dut the edge off with the square holes in, (is this making sense) had the van for 5 years and it worked brilliant and never got rain or water in again
> 
> ...


Thanks Keith. I bought a Fiamma drip stop but it was too deep to fit between the F65 awning and the top of the door. My son-in-law is a plumber so he'll get a text tonight!

Paul


----------



## PFJ (Feb 16, 2007)

*Swift's solution to top of door ingress*



betsy said:


> Hello Paul,
> This is a well know problem and is not unique to your model. Swift have been aware of this issue and for a long time have fitted a black edging strip that is affixed to the top of the frame to the sliding door.
> The part no. for the part that Swift use is 1095074. They sent me the part, it was easy to fit and now I don't have a problem.
> Perhaps your dealer can order that part for you.
> Colin


Thanks Colin

Whose part no are you quoting: Swift? or Fiat? or?

Paul


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Paul,
The part no. is a Swift part. The black plastic part has an adhesive strip affixed, once the protective paper cover is removed, allows the plastic strip to be fixed to the inside top of the door frame.
Your dealer, or any Swift dealer, should be able to order the part for you.
Colin


----------

